

Sublime Text Editor tricks for web developers - icoloma
http://icoloma.blogspot.com.es/2012/09/sublime-text-editor-tips-and-tricks-for.html

======
elancis
Nice post, it's a pity I miss the talk at barcamp 2012. Next year I will be
the first at the beer+networking :-)

